# Basement Fireblocking within HVAC Soffit



## kupalino (Oct 13, 2009)

ssmith147

I'm doing finishing my basement too and I'm using non-faced fiber glass insulation to fireblock the HVAC soffit. I was thinking of using drywall but like you, I did not know how to go around round water/gas pipes and round ducts. I read somewhere that fireblock material should be non-combustible which the insulation is. I'm not sure if this is the correct way but this is what I'm doing. I even use insulation to fire block every 10 feet on the walls, I just stuff insulation between the stud and the wall. In addition, I also use insulation in the space between the top plate of the wall and the cement wall.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

This from our "HOW TO" guides: http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-fireblock-framing-37190/

Be safe, Gary


----------



## ssmith147 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the input, guys. I'm going to repost in the referenced thread because I'm not certain that it directly answers my biggest concern yet.


----------

